# Copyrighting Music (Extremely Confused)



## Terowyn (Sep 6, 2015)

Okay, so I have about 20 songs recorded, 5 of which I'm looking to publicize as soon as possible. I need to find a drummer, and would like to have my songs available to the public so that I could find someone who would be interested. The problem is, all the information I've heard or read about on the internet is very contradictory. I called the Canadian Intellectual Property Office, and the guy told me that the only reason I would need to register my music would be to collect statutory damages in a court case. He said that otherwise, I don't have to worry about people plagiarizing my work because it's copyrighted upon creation. This sounds great, considering I wouldn't care about collecting any money from anyone in the hypothetical situation involving them stealing my material, I'd just want to tell them, "Hey, that's mine, so you can't touch it", and be done with it. But how can I possibly prove it's my music just because I burnt it to a CD? I've read that the "Poor Man's Copyright" is useless, so why would a CD that isn't in an envelope be any better? And even if I do decide to register my work, I can only register the title and lyrics and whatnot. That's practically useless as well, from what I understand.

I have multiple videos from years back of me playing and singing these songs, and I've recently emailed the final versions of them to myself, so would this suffice? I'm not trying to say that they're amazing or anything, and maybe the rest of the world would think they're utter garbage, but I still value them and fear losing them/having the work I put into them be a waste. I also came across the Canadian Song Vault, but then it says on there that the date of creation/date of registration isn't even recorded. So does this mean that the only way I can really guarantee that a plagiarist wouldn't get away with taking my work registering it through the CIPO, and paying to have them stored in the Song Vault? It's a little frustrating if that's the case, because then I'll be paying at least $1000 to have them copyrighted (if worse comes to worst, I'll do it). 

Any helpful information on the matter is greatly appreciated. Thank you in advance.


----------



## JCJ (Jan 3, 2008)

I would first look into joining SOCAN. http://www.socan.ca/
They would also be able to advise you on this. Do not spend $1000 at this point on anything until you have all the facts.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

I would like to tell a story that happened to a friend of mine years ago but don't have time right now. I will post back later.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

@Terowyn The advice that you were given by Canadian Intellectual Property Office as well as the value (or lack thereof) of the "poor man's copyright" is exact.

Please note that both the song and the recording of it can be copyrighted. You can also copyright your songs with the US Copyright Office even as a Canadian. The registration process includes uploading or mailing in a copy of your work, which I felt was more serious than the Canadian registration of a title only. This is what I chose to do. I think it's cheaper than the Canadian copyright, if I remember correctly. I'm also a member of SOCAN and encourage you to join as it is free and provides some networking opportunities. They collect royalties on live performances of your songs but for most of us this is not significant.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Here is a thread from 5 years ago:

http://www.guitarscanada.com/showthread.php?35238-How-to-properly-copyright-your-material

It seems like joining SOCAN is the place to start. According to Randy Bachmann on Vinyl Tap last week, a title can't be copyrighted - only melody & lyrics.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Ok..........
Back in the early 90's my best friend calls me to tell me his car was broken into. They stole his stereo and whatever else wasn't nailed down. One thing being a tape of one(maybe 2) of his songs, with the name he always wanted to use for a band. I was familiar with the song and the band name.

Well maybe a month or 2 go by and while perusing the monthly M.E.A.T. magazine I see an ad for Jack Damage-the "Show Me What You Got" tour. That was my buddies band and song name. Turns out they are going to be playing at Rock n' Roll Heaven. We go to the show and sure enough, not only did they steal the name, but the song too. We are astounded to say the least.

My buddy takes them to court, wins a basic pittance and they get to keep the name and song.

Go figure!!!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

well then you buys knew the guy who broke into your buddies car, and passed on the opportunity to beat his ass, and take all his stuff.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

If I recall correctly, my buddy was at a party and it wasn't anyone from the band that broke into the car but someone in their circle of friends. They still stole all the intellectual property.


----------



## kfergusson (Dec 17, 2021)

Terowyn said:


> Okay, so I have about 20 songs recorded, 5 of which I'm looking to publicize as soon as possible. I need to find a drummer, and would like to have my songs available to the public so that I could find someone who would be interested. The problem is, all the information I've heard or read about on the internet is very contradictory. I called the Canadian Intellectual Property Office, and the guy told me that the only reason I would need to register my music would be to collect statutory damages in a court case. He said that otherwise, I don't have to worry about people plagiarizing my work because it's copyrighted upon creation. This sounds great, considering I wouldn't care about collecting any money from anyone in the hypothetical situation involving them stealing my material, I'd just want to tell them, "Hey, that's mine, so you can't touch it", and be done with it. But how can I possibly prove it's my music just because I burnt it to a CD? I've read that the "Poor Man's Copyright" is useless, so why would a CD that isn't in an envelope be any better? And even if I do decide to register my work, I can only register the title and lyrics and whatnot. That's practically useless as well, from what I understand.
> 
> I have multiple videos from years back of me playing and singing these songs, and I've recently emailed the final versions of them to myself, so would this suffice? I'm not trying to say that they're amazing or anything, and maybe the rest of the world would think they're utter garbage, but I still value them and fear losing them/having the work I put into them be a waste. I also came across the Canadian Song Vault, but then it says on there that the date of creation/date of registration isn't even recorded. So does this mean that the only way I can really guarantee that a plagiarist wouldn't get away with taking my work registering it through the CIPO, and paying to have them stored in the Song Vault? It's a little frustrating if that's the case, because then I'll be paying at least $1000 to have them copyrighted (if worse comes to worst, I'll do it).
> 
> Any helpful information on the matter is greatly appreciated. Thank you in advance.


I realize this is years past the original posting date...but there's a new alternative to consider and its WAY faster than CIPO. At UREEQA (good Canadian company), artists can stake a claim to their copyright on an immutable blockchain-based platform. Just register and go to you dashboard and choose either Batch Timestamp or Individual Stake Claim.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Wouldn't having the recordings of a song enough to prove it's yours? The recordings would have the time and date to prove that you wrote that song at that particular time. If someone plagiarizes you, wouldn't you be able to show them that you had this song recorded well before someone else. 
Asking those who are more knowledgeable about these things.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Its a rats nest and a rabbit hole. Laws vary from country to country. If you are not going to make enough money to hire a lawyer to do it, just forget about it and *have* *fun*. 

Join a song-writers forum and listen to the tales of woe. Nobody wants the song, and to me it sounds as professional and commercial as I could possibly imagine. There are thousands and thousands and thousands of them. Hit songs are built by teams now, not individuals. 

If you just wanna share with friends, you are already covered. Judge Judy will rule based on the date of the file on your phone.


----------

